# It may be cold, but they still want a little loving



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It was 9 degrees Fahrenheit today in the morning when I went to visit the pigeons. But obviously not cold enough for one. He was out there actively doing the cha-cha dance trying to attract a female into mating with him. I couldn't believe it. 9 DEGREES OUTSIDE AND ALL THIS PIGEON THINKS OF IS GETTING HIMSELF A FEMALE PIGEON. Wasn't even interested in the food.

The female he was courting brushed by him. She wasn't even interested in him. She was there for the food - not the loving.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Garye, 

Look at it this way then, this randy male pij is healthy then and obviously feeling fit and fed well enough to still chase the ladies That is a GOOD thing, thanks to you feeding them, some of them are going about their normal "business"


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

... hey! ... gotta do something to keep warm!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Very Clever...ZigZagMarquis


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Does this male pigeon*

have a name? Maybe Casanova? Stud? Feeling my 'oats'... 

Keep those seeds a'comin'...


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I thought it was an ordinary gray pigeon but obviously he's a lot stronger than I thought.

Well I think he and the pigeon he was chasing both found a way to keep warm. She by running from him and he by chasing her.

I guess it beats roosting on a cold roof.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

it was above freezing today here. all the birds were out and many were courting. they were cockin their heads, strutting their stuff, rufflin their feathers and cooing like crazy.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Mmmm,*

how about Tarzan and Jane. He can sure fly through the air and move quickly on the ground...doesn't even need a VINE! LOL


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi all, 

I have been popping in from time to time just to see what is going on with everyone. It has been a _busy_ vacation week, with the holidays and winter outdoor chores. 

Yesterday I set out some wild bird seed on a platform above ground and counted 10 red cardinals feasting along with the many sparrows that come along for a meal. I set out an icecream container with luke warm water and it seemed like the squirrels and the birds all enjoyed themselves. I changed the water a couple of times a day.I may look into a water heater and put the bird bath back out...anyway, winter is hard on all the outdoor creatures.I wish there were more of us here out there in the world.It seems like a drink of water and a meal helps them make it thru another harsh, cold night.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Victor, I agree with you. I see all the madness of the holiday season in the parking lots, but inbetween all the cars and the buy, buy, buy mania, down at the bottom on the lot, are all these pigeons who are searching for food. I saw them group together and walk to all the old haunts of the parking lot where people used to throw food to them, looking and finding nothing. I came along and they spotted me and although I had squeezed between so many cars, they found me and came over. I found a safe place and fed them there. 

And I'm not trying to win compliments for doing this, but I felt I had to feed them in a safer place because while they were walking around looking for food in their groups (it's so funny, because you just see this herd of pigeons walking in a straight line towards a spot), it still wasn't safe. Cars came dangerously close to hitting them. Even though they were in groups and could easily be seen, people were so wrapped up in getting ready for the holidays that they didn't always see them. The only way I knew how to get them to stop walking around the place was to call them over and feed them in a safe spot. They got their fill and flew back up to their roosting spots - out of the way of cars.

I just hope they last the holidays. People drive crazy during that time. But now I'm beginning to see others care about them too and they're bringing food for them. It's nice to know others in town are thinking of something other than the holidays and helping these pigeons through the winter. I was real happy to find a middle-aged man, two little old ladies, and another new young woman come by and give them something. Without them, these birds would have to dive into dumpsters or raid someone's backyard feeder for food.

It gives me a good feeling to know someone else cares enough for these birds to go and do something like these people have now started to do. Now I feel as if they're in good hands if one day I can't be around to give them something.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

And let's please not overlook the other outdoor animals that depend on some help as well!

The picture below was taken last Spring.The area where Alex and the squirrel are is iced over right now.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Cold Bath*

Following on from Garye's comments about the cold, I went to a park in London yesterday which has an offshoot within it of the London Wildcare harity ( where I take my injured/sick/juvenile pigeons). It's where some of the resident animals from the Wildlife hospital go to live because they can't be released back into the wild.

There is a small shallow duck pond with some disabled geese living on it. It was very cold yesterday but about 20 pigeons were all in this shallow water - with the water level up to their breasts. Then they were ducking their heads under and splaying their wings and well basically shaking their tail feathers enjoying a lovely bath and it was freezing!! They don't seem to mind. They looked just so lovely doing that, I just had to stand and watch for about 10 minutes until one of the geese, a greylag, honked loudly and frightened them away.

I swear those pigeons took to water like a duck.

Bless them


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Victor,

I love that picture! Alex looks so happy feeding the squirrel! The squirrel looks quite happy also! Tell Alex, Thank You! for being so kind and considerant. He is a very sweet boy, sending some hugs and kisses his way! Give him an extra cookie tonight, he deserves it! 

Denise

I do feed the squirrels here also!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It is absolutely amazing that squirrel lets a human get so close to it. My mother used to feed a squirrel on the porch but one day it got too friendly. It tried to get in the house! So we had to put an end to that.

Today the pigeons were all waiting for me. They were so starved. The winter is really hard on them. It's just kind of amusing to have all these birds at the "spot" waiting around for you to come along. They were just standing there - doing nothing else. It really was funny, I couldn't help but laugh. Like they were waiting for a bus or something. But as soon as I gave them food, they all jumped in like a pack of wolves. Never seen anything like it.

I have been giving them a little extra something due to this sudden harsh weather we've been getting. I think they need it.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

on the subject of squirrels at my old apartment a squirrel came into my apartment when i had the door to the balcony open one time that was funny i took a picture of it on the rug. it looked around and then ran away.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It has been a balmy like 40ish Christmas week .I noticed more birds and squirrels out. Had to increase my seed mix to accomodate them all! Even noticed a flock of pigeons overhead for the first time in years.I have thining out and cutting trees in my adjacent lot for 2 months now. soooooo maybe, the area pijjies will take notice? My daughter was over for Christmas and I told her about the pigeons and she said "Dad are you trying to abduct a pigeon!!?" Of course I am not I told her. I just want to feed them...and water them....and maybe cuddle them!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You know, I wish all people could see pigeons like we do. Sure, they're messy, but then again, what bird isn't? I had a pet zebra finch once and that bird would go to the bathroom in its own water - all over the cage. If it had gotten big, it'd be in trouble. As a matter of fact, I think it's instinct that birds go to the bathroom in water (maybe that's where we got the toilet idea from - birds!).

Pigeons are just loveable creatures who are sometimes misunderstood.


----------

